# New Audi RS4



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Could be... Looks awesome!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

Sure looks serious, even has a rollcage!!!!!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

now thats what i'm talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, got any specs on it?? still got the bi-turbo V6?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (gidrew)*

No specs know at this time


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Wait I thought we had reports of Audi getting away from the RS line?


----------



## rqiu (Sep 20, 2004)

*RS4 spec*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Wait I thought we had reports of Audi getting away from the RS line? 

Look at this. 425 ps is about 420 HP.












_Modified by rqiu at 1:33 PM 10/27/2004_


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

it also says the S3 will have 330hp from a V6. interesting.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_it also says the S3 will have 330hp from a V6. interesting.

Possibly an upgraded 3.6 VR6.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

I loathe that new look. no problem for me though. I have no plans to buy an audi newer than 1995.



_Modified by PitViper at 1:34 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

Tough to picture Audi using the VR6 foot print but it would be cool


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

Well its not so hard to imagine, since the A3 is still a VW in disguise....just like the TT.
I also loathe the new look. I would consider an Audi newer than 95, but probably no newer than 97.


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (PitViper)*

4kq for life!








In black that car doesnt look too bad, but the bule makes it look kinda odd. I dunno what it is anbout it, but.... eh.


_Modified by OilSpotz at 3:36 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_Tough to picture Audi using the VR6 foot print but it would be cool









Both TT and A3 3.2 already using VR6 source.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

I guess I knew the TTs used the VR6 - just had a senior moment. For some reason I just sort of blank out on TTs when Audi is mentioned. It must be the engine in sideways thing








Is the A3 transverse as well (being Golf based I assume so)








I wonder if there are any plans for a longitudinal VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

Both the current and previous A3s are based off Golf platforms, so yes, the engine is transversely installed. Does it matter? Not to me!


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

Well, if they pioneered a longitudinal VR6 it would make it loads easier to swap into my 90.







Mmmmm.....supergharged VR6 90 quat......mmmmm


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*

I hope Audi will put the straight 5 that is scheduled to launch as a base motor for Mk5 Golf/Jetta into A3.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_Well, if they pioneered a longitudinal VR6 it would make it loads easier to swap into my 90.







Mmmmm.....supergharged VR6 90 quat......mmmmm

Already exists in the Porsche Cayenne/ VW Touareg... But that transmission is reportedly HUGE from what my rebuilder tells me. Also, the Quattro 5 transmission (not released yet) is apparently very large and strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_
I wonder if there are any plans for a longitudinal VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well Audi decided to develop the 3.1L V6 (marketed as a 3.2L) at 255hp rather than simply use the new upcoming 280hp 3.6 VR6. SO - there was an opportunity to use a VR6 longitudenally in an Audi but alas it isn't going to happen.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Already exists in the Porsche Cayenne/ VW Touareg... 

And also VW Phaeton, but only in the free world.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
And also VW Phaeton, but only in the free world.


AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
Hopefully tomorrow this corner of the world will be a little bit freer


----------

